# 29g Tonina



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hello
Thought I would post a picture of my lil 29g. it is 7 month's old.
I have 12 Cardinal's 1 Blue Ram, and about 40/50 Cherrie Red's living in it.

Nothing is scaped, it grows so fast it changes almost weekly, I love it, it is alot of work though, but good work, Theropeutic even.

Click the link below for a zoom image.
I call it, "My Tank"  How creative is that?:fencing:










Full 1.5meg image
http://www.triplexclan.com//Aqua/255.jpg


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's quite a nice collection you have there Craig. Even though it is technically a farm tank as you say you might do well to move the Eriocaulon 'Matto Grosso' to the left or right a little bit so it is not such a central focal point.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice tank, Craig. Out of curiosity, what's the hardness of your tank to grow all those 'softer water' plants?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

looks very healthy!!


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Aaron,
It is definitely a farm tank, My ADA 60cm and all the Aqua Soil I ordered came in from Jeff last friday, The Moto Grosso is going to the new tank with one or two more sp. of plant,.

Bert, 
Thanks man, i keep my KH in the 1~2 range, work's good for me, the Cardinal's, Ram and Cherrie's do fine in those parameters, ph around 6.0 or less:wink:

fishfry,
Indeed!


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

That is very beautiful!

I was considering getting dwarf cichlids for my 40g...do yours bother your shrimp at all? TY


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thank you,
Yes the Ram does eat a shrimp on occasion, but I have Cherries in every tank in the house, so I never run out...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Very pretty and healthy! Glad you finally shared one of your tanks with us

What kind of lighting do you have over that tank and also, out of cutiousity, what is the Gh, nutrient schedule like?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thank you Dennis,

The light is an old CSL, it has a very good reflector/ 65w 6700k, I have suspended from the ceiling.
The Gh is 3 maybe 4, I use 50/50 RO/DI-Tap.

The dosing is:
1/4Tsp-KN03 3x a week
1/16+Tsp-KH2P04 3x aweek
1/16+Tsp K2S04 3x a week
5ml Trace 3x a week
2ml Fe 3x a week 
50%H20 change

C02 is via glass diffusor, Flora Base sub, 2215 filtration with all the efi-noodles/gravel, pads and floss, glass in/out tubes, not heater, temp in the mid's 70's


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

You say nothing is scaped. But I like the layout it is visually appealing whether or not its a farm tank so to speak. Theres a varience in the colors and shades, as well as heights. Sure it could benefeit from a trimming but even without one its quite attractive.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thank you T-Bone,
I have to agree, Tonina tanks just look good no matter how they are arranged..


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Congrats, Craig, the plants look great! Like the contrast of the red and green.

Hope to see some pics of that fancy ADA tank when you get it goin'! 

Bill


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks Bill,
Good to see you around buddy, I am looking forward to getting the new tank built, I am building an ADA cabinet to match, trying to decide on the color I want for the cabinet. I still have to purchase the light kit I want and build a canopy, everything else is ready to go.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Since you're a cabinetmaker by trade, I'm sure it's going to be superb! Hope
you post some progress pics soon! 

Bill


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Craig, your a cabinetmaker too. You, Matpat and I need to start a subgroup here


----------

